# thinkpad speaker

## sts

Is there any software-related reason the built-in speaker on my thinkpad might stop working? I don't think there are any kernel drivers that have anything to do with it and nothing looks amiss in the mixer. Headphones still work.

----------

## DirtyHairy

Does the thing still beep?

----------

## sts

Nope, never did. Maybe it is just dead.

----------

## DirtyHairy

If the notebook doesn't beep (you can trigger these beeps on thinkpads via /proc/acpi/ibm/beep) and if adjusting the volume via the hardware buttons doesn't help (this may be independent of the soundchip mixer), the speakers are propably dead.

----------

## cwr

I have to admit that when my thinkpad speaker fails, it's usually because I've

turned it off ...

The other problem is setting up the Linux sound system correctly; it''s not easy

to configure.

Will

----------

## sts

Well, today I pulled my headphones out of the jack and the laptop speaker magically started working again.

----------

